
Ask HN: Good Domain Attorney - rman666
I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for a good US-based domain attorney to help negotiate the purchase of a dot-com domain that is currently owned by a third-party but not being used. Of course I can Google, but I&#x27;d like recommendations based on actual positive experience. Thanks!
======
brogrammer2019
How much are you willing to pay for a domain?

I have tried GoDaddy Domain Broker service twice in the past
[https://au.godaddy.com/domains/domain-
broker](https://au.godaddy.com/domains/domain-broker)

One was successful and went perfect; other was a waste of time

~~~
brogrammer2019
Actually just remembered I have used it 3 times, 2 times successfully 1 time
unsuccessful

------
dyeje
What do you need an attorney for? Contact the owner and negotiate a sale.

~~~
brogrammer2019
I am unable to contact owner because whois information is fake phone numbers
and address; there is also no contact information on their website. This is
for a .com

~~~
dyeje
How is an attorney going to help you in that case?

~~~
brogrammer2019
GoDaddy Domain Broker service was able to locate the client, probably because
they had better research skills and more information than I had?

